# LR/Enfuse version 4 released



## Tim Armes (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi all,
I've just released the first major upgrade to LR/Enfuse for well over a year. This latest version:


[li]Uses Enfuse version 4 (adds multi-processor support among other things)[/li]
[li]Allows for focus stack blending[/li]
[li]Is MUCH easier to install[/li]
Regards,
Tim


----------

